# Lamborghini Tractor



## luckycrow

Hi,does anyone know anything about LAMBORGHINI TRACTORS?We have one that at some time burnt and was rebuit.so now we have no idea what model it is and we need a cooling fan for it!
Any parts dealers out there???
Any ideas???
Thanks!


----------



## Live Oak

You might try comparing serial numbers if you can find them on the tractor. This should give you a pretty good idea as to which model it is likely to be. 

http://www.tractordata.com/farm-tractors/tractor-brands/lamborghini/lamborghini-tractors.html


----------



## Upper5Percent

http://www.samedeutz-fahr.com/lamborghini/contact.php

Contact them and ask for a dealer near you...


----------



## luckycrow

Thanks..I`ve tried both so far no luck!Would any other tractor parts be compatible?


----------



## SUPER MAJOR

Lamborghine is part of the SAME/DEUTZ/FAHR group. Try a Google search for SDF and select the US distributors name and address.
SUPER MAJOR


----------



## owner21

My advice - try to find out what the model do You have.Important information give You engine - after that You could search (by the power )in Deutz products ..


----------



## jck13748

*engine fan*

i went to my local speed shop and picked up a universal elect. fan and it works fine.it was cheap too.


----------

